

Target's website crashes - 8ig8
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9PNOC3G0.htm

======
mooism2
Websites crash under unexpected traffic all the time. Why should we care about
this one?

~~~
8ig8
From my perspective, I find it interesting when a high profile website goes
down for an extended period of time. The cost of downtime for a retailer like
Target is high so I would assume that they put proportionately high resources
in place to protect against it.

This is not a blogger's WordPress site that went down due to a viral post. So
to me it's newsworthy.

Some HN readers may be trying to manage hosting resources for their online
businesses, so I was hoping it would offer a little perspective to them.

------
8ig8
Currently down. Here's the error page:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/resultcaptures/77c40fdfb3e0b314a29b...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/resultcaptures/77c40fdfb3e0b314a29bc8fb27f46ab3.full.png)

